# Bose amp wiring diagram ??



## sxmdaniel (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello , i'm new to this forum , i am an active member of nissanmurano.org , i am looking for a wiring diagram of the bose amp located in the trunk of my nissan Murano 2003 , hoping that maybe someone in this forum has it available .

Thank you


----------



## john2810 (Apr 23, 2007)

*2006 patfinder audio adapter*

I have a 2006 nissan patfinder. I need to know if there is some way I could hook up my portable dvd player to the bose audio system. I am trying to see if there is a way, I could use a adapter to connet to the bose system to get audio threw the speakers. If so could you tell me what kind of adapter and where I could get one.


----------

